# Suche DDR 1 RAM



## MadBaer (2. Januar 2011)

hi,

Ja, ich such DDR 1 400 MHz RAM. Nur ab 1GB Modulen!


----------



## Ysa82 (8. Januar 2011)

Uff... DDR1 RAM...

War das nicht der Arbeitspeicher der noch den STaSi - Controller gebraucht hat?
Auf Ebay gibt es da derzeit einiges in der Richtung.


----------

